# How do you shoot this?



## duydaniel (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,
I couldn't figure out how to do this.
Can you take a look?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Photography trick question*

It calls...shooting through a mirror @ 90 deg verticle. It looks like the picture was taken from Vietnam


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Photography trick question*

Can you clarify a bit on that?
More details plz?


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Photography trick question*



Dylan777 said:


> It calls...shooting through a mirror @ 90 deg verticle. It looks like the picture was taken from Vietnam


In Hanoi to be specific. 29 on the plates gives it away.


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Photography trick question*

I am more interested in learning the method. The location is irrelevant


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 21, 2013)

look like it is shot through a filter; for example, cokin fast filter...


----------



## pato (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd have guessed a fairly long exposure while moving the camera a bit up with the shutter open and then keep it a tad longer on the subject until the exposure is done. But just a wild guess.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 21, 2013)

Either a yukky filter or a broken camera. Google Sony CCD failure for an example of what a broken sensor read off looks like. Not too far removed from this.


----------



## klickflip (Jun 21, 2013)

The Mirror answer is a possibility, but not 100% It would give you some ghosting due to the thickness of glass but that would normally be offset ghosting not vertical esp if you shoting at 45deg. You cant shoot 90 deg at a mirror so the 90deg comment isnt quite right. 

Id say a filter, not sure what one but as said a 'fast' or 'speed' type filter, Linear type should give you this, could be just finding the right filter. 

Otherwise photoshop it, duplicate layer, motion blur 90deg, by quite a lot then experiment with the opacity and layer mode, poss lighten, overlay or screen at 10% and you'll be pretty similar.


----------



## hamada (Jun 21, 2013)

as important as as how to shoot this is.... why shoot this?


----------



## Sashi (Jun 21, 2013)

pato said:


> I'd have guessed a fairly long exposure while moving the camera a bit up with the shutter open and then keep it a tad longer on the subject until the exposure is done. But just a wild guess.



I agree with Pato, possibly been on a tripod with a 3 way head as the trails from the upward movement appear pretty straight.

Do I win a prize? ;D


----------



## Zv (Jun 21, 2013)

What the hell is this? I can't make it out. Just looks like a double exposure.


----------



## Vossie (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like it it shot through a window that adds some reflections.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jun 21, 2013)

My vote is for through a mirror at an angle but in this digital age it's possible use various techniques to do something similar in photoshop.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 21, 2013)

klickflip said:


> The Mirror answer is a possibility, but not 100% It would give you some ghosting due to the thickness of glass but that would normally be offset ghosting not vertical esp if you shoting at 45deg. You cant shoot 90 deg at a mirror so the 90deg comment isnt quite right.
> 
> Id say a filter, not sure what one but as said a 'fast' or 'speed' type filter, Linear type should give you this, could be just finding the right filter.
> 
> Otherwise photoshop it, duplicate layer, motion blur 90deg, by quite a lot then experiment with the opacity and layer mode, poss lighten, overlay or screen at 10% and you'll be pretty similar.



Yeah he probably meant 45 degrees (or 90 degree angle between incidence and reflection).

I've seen some old mirrors that introduce some serious aberrations especially when off axis, but I'd tend to agree with you that this is not a mirror. This is probably some sort of weird instagram type filter.


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 21, 2013)

You guys are right,
we couldn't figure this out because it was photoshopped involving layers and stuff.

Thank you very much!!!


----------

